# Wedding Rings...



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Informal poll...who out there has gotten away from the gold wedding band while working?

Not wear one?
Gone silicone?
Ceramic?
Carbon fiber?

I want to make the switch...just taking my gold band off for now, but, don't see any that I really like.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Do it now while you still have a finger.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Stuff can get caught on a ring and rip the finger off or the skin and the like. Google some pictures of it and you will see what I mean.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Years ago it was mentioned in class that jewelry of any kind wasn't a good idea for electricians. The pictures convinced me. No rings, no watch, no bracelets.


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

I heard a story once of someone falling off a ladder and getting his ring caught on a nail....his finger got ripped off....ugh just the thought


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't wear any jewelry. I refuse to. Wife barks about the ring so I got a tattoo of one instead.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't wear mine ever. Camt get used to it even on weekends. Here's a funny story though, when we were engaged we went wedding band shopping. I told the salesman I was an electrician so I couldn't wear a ring at work. He said "I have the perfect ring for you, it's nonconductive". I asked what it was made of, he said tungsten. "Its 100% nonconductive". I said you are 100% incorrect. I nearly died of laughter.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I wore one for years and never felt comfortable wearing it. Showed my wife a picture of degloving and she immediately made me take it off and put it in her jewelry box. It's rare if I wear it these days. If you don't know what degloving is, Google it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

TRurak said:


> I don't wear mine ever. Camt get used to it even on weekends. Here's a funny story though, when we were engaged we went wedding band shopping. I told the salesman I was an electrician so I couldn't wear a ring at work. He said "I have the perfect ring for you, it's nonconductive". I asked what it was made of, he said tungsten. "Its 100% nonconductive". I said you are 100% incorrect. I nearly died of laughter.


Happened to a guy I know. Hurt like hell when he got hit too!

Sometimes if we're on vacation, I'll bring my ring. I still haven't worn it in years.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I don't wear any jewelry. I refuse to. Wife barks about the ring so I got a tattoo of one instead.




Oi vey...I've seen others with a "ring" tattoo...Lordy I bet that hurts! I've got tattoo on my arm, can't imagine finger


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It tickled. Mainly because that artist likes to dig in too deep so it lasts longer. The guy who did my other knuckles however.... Felt fine.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I wear mine, don't think I've had it off for the last 25 of 42 years


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I wear a ceramic one with walnut burl inlay. I take it off if I'm doing much of anything more than paperwork or minor troubleshooting/investigation, though. Not just because of the dangers, but because I don't want to damage it! It's got scratches all over it already. I also have a cheapy wood one but I often forget to change over. So my ceramic one spends much of its time in a pocket in my tool bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't wear one while working, have seen way too many issues. I think silicone would be the only way to go provided it breaks before you lose a finger or worse. I have seen just as many issues of rings hooked as I have seeing them short to something. 

If I was still in the field I think I'd opt for a tattooed on ring.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I told my wife to not expect me to ever wear my ring much. She is fine with it. It just feels odd to do anything with it on.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I do use the ring only when I am not working at all but when I do any work either on electrical side or work on engines the ring and WATCH have to come off to be safe.

My wife understood this pretty clear because her brother got his hand hurt and it dent his ring so we know how it goes.

yes I know some of you wondering why watch .,, some of the watch have plastic body but look at the back of watch majorty of them have metal disc so that one other reason why I dont wear watch often.

I set my cellphone with a ringtone like churchbell or dings depending on where I work so I know what time it is by listen to the dings it ring out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I was told in the past tungsten rings can't be cut off, while that is true they can be removed:


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Never again*

I use to use a van with ladder racks on top ( old type ). One time after tying down the ladders, I use to come off the side. One time my ring hooked the rain gutter as I jumped the last 2 ft. I felt the pain and blood and looked for my finger on the ground before I looked up, Lucky it only cut to the bone.
I do like the tattoo ones but it would have to be gold or silver, the black ones I'm not crazy about. But after 29 years of marriage and no ring worn my wife is use to it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wanted to hawk mine but I lost it. Oh well.


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

when I got married I told the wife I would not wear a ring for safety reason and I am just not a ring guy, but I would get a tattoo ring if she would be ok with using our initials..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Are you serious!?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When I first met my last and hopefully my final wife, she got me a gold chain for my birthday. Very nice BTW. 25 years ago next July.
I just put my wedding band on the chain. The chain is always under my shirt and never seen unless, well, I have my shirt off.
So, I still am technically wearing the wedding band.


----------



## BaumannMN (Mar 22, 2016)

I only wear mine when we go to out for dinner or at weddings. Otherwise it is on my key ring. It is stainless steel so I didn't worry about scratching it and now looks better with the wear.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I like these:


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I like those too but a little too permanent for me. I don't plan on getting a divorce but life can be unpredictable


----------



## Almost always lurkin (Jul 30, 2014)

I wouldn't trust a jewelry store sales person to know the difference between tungsten and tungsten carbide. They do make rings out of tungsten carbide and it's a lousy conductor at best, and that only because of the cobalt binder. 

I wonder how that salesman thinks that incandescent lights work.

Don't know whether it was true, but there was a letter to an advice columnist long ago from a woman who had pushed her husband to wear his ring at work. She said it wore a hole in his lineman gloves (??) at which point she changed from a wife who had won an argument into a widow.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I just got married this year. I started with a tungsten carbide ring, and tried a titanium for the lighter weight. I prefer the feel of the tungsten carbide.

My wife ordered a silicone one for the increased safety. It will be here Monday.



Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## xhentil (Dec 9, 2014)

I went without for a while, but I found it odd--so used to a ring. So I got a silicone one from QALO.com. It's stretchy, so if it did get caught on something, it just stretches off.

I wear it 100% of the time now, just forget to switch rings, much to my wife's dismay.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a Tungsten wedding ring. I wear mine while working. I wear gloves if I'm doing an activity where my ring could get stuck, if it's a huge concern I'll take it off. When working on live circuits (wait, I don't do that....sshhhh) I'll take it off and put it in my pocket until I finish.


----------

